# Neuer Rechner steht an.



## Hirmotessa (2. November 2009)

Also,

ich hab mich eigentlich schon auf AMD fixiert nur stehe nun vor beiden Varianten:

AMD Athlon II X2 215 2x 2,7 GhZ
Nvidia Xtreme Geforce 9500 GT
2 GB DDR2 PC800 RAM

oder

AMD Athlon II x4 640 4x 2,6 GhZ
Nvidia Xtreme Geforce 9500 Gt
4 GB DDR2 PC800 RAM

Am liebsten wäre mir Vista Home Premium als Betriebssystem, denn grüne Bananen schmecken halt noch nicht oder kann man 7 absolut empfehlen (ja, ich könnte es auf einer Partition probieren... wenn ich nicht einen Celeron am laufen haben würde und ne.... das Risiko, dass er nun gar nimmer weiß, was er ist will ich nicht eingehen)?

Dass die Graka dann sowieso ausgetauscht werden muss weiß ich. Aber der Rechner soll im Inet surfen, Briefe schreiben und WoW ruckelfrei bei einer einigermaßen guten Auflösung laufen lassen können. Mit welchem (oder mit keinem) der beiden sei ich gut bedient?


----------



## Freakypriest (2. November 2009)

wenn dann den 2rechner und win 7 läuft wesentlich schneller als vista vorallem bei spielen


----------



## Numekz (2. November 2009)

Ich hab Windows 7 im Betrieb und daheim zum zocken auch viel besser als Vista 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. Vista war schlicht fail..

edit: Natürlich dann den 2. Rechner 64 Bit lässt grüßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (2. November 2009)

Willst dir keinen besseren Rechner zulegen oder hast du nur 350 Euro Budget?

Aber ansonsten Dual core... WoW unterstützt keine Quad-Cores


----------



## Cobra of Nozdormu (2. November 2009)

Würde auf jeden fall den Quadcore Prozessor nehmen. Ist auf lange sicht besser


----------



## Punkrawk (2. November 2009)

abgesehen vom prozessor würde ich den 2. vorallem wegen den 4gb arbeitsspeicher nehmen, 2 sind bei nem neuen rechner nun doch zu wenig.


----------



## CypherGirl (2. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Aber ansonsten Dual core... WoW unterstützt keine Quad-Cores



*Fail*. Man beachte denn Befehl:

SET processAffinityMask "15"  (in der Config datei einzufügen).

x
CypherG.


----------



## Darkbartleby (2. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Willst dir keinen besseren Rechner zulegen oder hast du nur 350 Euro Budget?
> 
> Aber ansonsten Dual core... WoW unterstützt keine Quad-Cores




lool, das kommt ersmal in die signatur.

ich kann nur den quad empfehlen.


----------



## Arosk (2. November 2009)

CypherGirl schrieb:


> Fail. Man beachte denn Befehl:
> 
> SET processAffinityMask "15"
> 
> ...



Das teilt nur die Auslastung ein. WoW unterstützt trotzdem keine Quad-Cores.


----------



## Mirakulixxx (2. November 2009)

Ich benutze selber dual core e8400 und ne gtx260 dazu 4gb ddr3 ram 
ales läuft auf höchster wow tetris pong Prototype^^
habe mit mainboard insgesammt 480€ oder so bezahlt 
und nen amd würde ich mir ned holenweil scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CypherGirl (2. November 2009)

Jetzt hab ich auch ne neue Sig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



x
CypherG.


----------



## Hirmotessa (2. November 2009)

Ich danke Euch erstmal für Eure Antworten. 

Das einzige Spiel, das ich spiele ist WoW (bzw. für graphisch anspruchsvollere Spiele leg ich mir irgendwann mal eine Konsole zu... aber das lohnt derzeit nicht wegen Zeitmangel). Somit wäre also der Dual-Core wohl ausreichend. Neue Graka steht so und so an und ich bräuchte eben noch etwas RAM (vllt. kann ich ja meinen alten verwenden), denn das MB hat einen max. Support von 8 GB.

Die beiden Rechner hab ich mir ausgesucht, weil sie eben günstig angeboten werden und ich ansonsten (Standard-Office-Anwendungen) mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen würde.


----------



## 64K (2. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Das teilt nur die Auslastung ein. WoW unterstützt trotzdem keine Quad-Cores.



Selbst ohne native unterstützung (die wird irgendwann auch mal kommen) profitierst du von 4 Kernen.
Dann hat Wow halt Kern 1 und 2 für sich, Windows, Virenscanner und alles andere Kern 3 und 4.
Und mal ehrlich, wie lange wird eine  4 Kern unterstützung noch brauchen ? Vorallem da der Unterschied
zwischen 2, 4, X Kernen nicht so groß ist wie zwischen 1 und 2....
Mehr Kern CPUs waren ja erst einmal ein völlig neues Konzept; die Steigerung von 2 auf 4 ist nur noch ein kleiner Schritt.


----------



## CypherGirl (2. November 2009)

Eben.

x
CypherG.


----------



## Arosk (2. November 2009)

CypherGirl schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich auch ne neue Sig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn man denkt WoW unterstützt Quadcores dann sollte man die richtigen Befehle dazu auch kennen...

* timingmethod

Diese Funktion ist besonders für Spieler mit mindestens einer DualCore-CPU interessant. Sie regelt die Synchronisation der einzelnen Kerne untereinander. Standardwert ist "0" und regelt automatisch (nicht empfohlen). Nur Auswahl stehen noch "1" und "2". Der Wert "1" ist für CPUs deren Kerne asynchron laufen. Der Wert "2" dann für die CPUs, deren Kerne synchron laufen. Man sollte beide Werte mal probieren und dann schauen, welcher der Werte (1 oder 2) am besten laufen.

SET timingmethod "0" (Standard, automatische Wahl)
SET timingmethod "1" (Für CPUs mit asynchronen Kernen)
SET timingmethod "2" (Für CPUs mit synchronen Kernen)

* processAffinityMask

Damit alle Kerne angesprochen werden, wird mittels processAffinityMask die Zugehörigkeit der Kerne bestimmt. Standardwert für MultiCore-CPUs ist "3" für Kern 0 und 1, also CPU-Kern 1 und 2. Der Wert "7" ist für CPUs mit drei Kernen gedacht - also Kern 0, 1 und 2. Der Wert "15" spricht alle vier Kerne an - also Kern 0, 1, 2 und 3. Die Zwischenwerte sind uninteressant. Mit ihnen lassen sich eine spezielle Kernauswahl wählen.

SET processAffinityMask "3" (Standard, 2-Kerne)
SET processAffinityMask "7" (3-Kerne)
SET processAffinityMask "15" (4-Kerne)

Wie gesagt nutzt WoW nur 2 Kerne effektiv. Das einzigste was man tun kann ist WoW die Kerne die es benutzen soll zuzuteilen.


----------



## CypherGirl (2. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> [...]



Damit rückst du deine vorherigen Posts irgendwie ins lächerliche... Erst ''WoW unterstützt keine Quad-Cores'' Und dann kommt sogar noch eine Anleitung wie es geht. *g*
Ich bin begeistert, bitte mach so weiter.

PS: Wo hast du den Text denn eigendlich kopiert, hmm ? 

x
CypherG.


----------



## Arosk (2. November 2009)

Hm stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie etwas geschrieben ohne vorher nachzudenken.


----------



## Crodar (2. November 2009)

Wasn nu?
Wow funktionieren jetzt alle vier Kerne oder kann ich wow nur sagen, dass ich vier habe und es nutzt davon zwei?

@CypherGirl: Dein UI sieht ja mal richtig nice aus. Ich werds heute abend gleich mal testen.


----------



## Hirmotessa (2. November 2009)

Crodar schrieb:


> Wasn nu?
> Wow funktionieren jetzt alle vier Kerne oder kann ich wow nur sagen, dass ich vier habe und es nutzt davon zwei?
> 
> @CypherGirl: Dein UI sieht ja mal richtig nice aus. Ich werds heute abend gleich mal testen.



So siehts wohl aus... das war dann auch die Aussage des Blizz-Kundendiensts (Die paar Euro für den Anruf wollt ich dann doch noch  investieren, bevor ich ein paar hundert in den Wind schieße). Allerdings ist der Quad-Core für andere Blizzard-Anwendungen absolut notwendig (so der Blizz-Mitarbeiter). Allerdings über die genauen Systemspezifikationen für Cataclysm wollte/konnte er sich nicht äußern. Nur soviel: Es würde wenig Sinn machen, wenn nur 10 oder 20 % der User dann auch Cataclysm problemlos nutzen könnten (auch irgendwie logisch).


----------



## Falathrim (2. November 2009)

Wie man an den massig unqualifizierten Kommentaren gemerkt hast, bist du im falschen Forum gelandet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habs mal reportet, damit es in den PC-Technik-Bereich verschoben wird...wie viel Geld hast du denn zur Verfügung? Wir würden dir dann etwas passendes zusammenstellen.


----------



## CypherGirl (2. November 2009)

Crodar schrieb:


> @CypherGirl: Dein UI sieht ja mal richtig nice aus. Ich werds heute abend gleich mal testen.


Vielen Dank.

x
CypherG.


----------



## Killerhexer (2. November 2009)

Hmm würde 1. den zweiten nehmen
2. naja 8 gb ddr2 müssen sein als ram 
3. hol dir 2 gute grafikkarten dann hast du ausgesogt einmal richtig geld rein dann hält das sne gute zeit


----------



## Star123 (2. November 2009)

Definitiv nicht! 
Keine 8 GB und auf keinen fall !!!! 2 Grafikkarten! 

8 GB, wofür? Wenn es auch "LOCKER" 4 bzw 2 tuen. 

Du bist auf ein 64 Bit System gebunden! 
Wenn du keine sehr aufwendigen Programm benutzt (ala Viedo´s schneiden usw) lohnt es sich nicht. 
Du hast große ausgaben. 

Und warum keine 2 Grafikkarten? 

Aus dem Grund, da 2 GUTE! Grafikkarten sehr sehr teuer sind und so wie unsere technik sich entwickelt, gibt es bald eine Karte die doppelt so schnell ist. Also kauft man sich 1 gute und spielt mit dieser einer Zeit lang, bis sie wieder alt ist und man holt sich die aktuelle.


----------



## Palatschinkn (2. November 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> wenn dann den 2rechner und win 7 läuft wesentlich schneller als vista vorallem bei spielen



ja aber WIn Xp reicht voll aus zum Spielen. Läuft im prinzip genau so wie Win7.

Ps: 2 Graka ist echt verschwändung kauf dir lieber eine gute ATI oder NVIDIA. Arbeitsspeicher reichen 3 GB locker aus.


----------



## Falathrim (2. November 2009)

Killerhexer schrieb:


> Hmm würde 1. den zweiten nehmen
> 2. naja 8 gb ddr2 müssen sein als ram
> 3. hol dir 2 gute grafikkarten dann hast du ausgesogt einmal richtig geld rein dann hält das sne gute zeit


8GB RAM müssen nie und nimmer sein, da es fast unmöglich ist, als normaler User auch nur 4GB auszunutzen. Selbst Intel hat mit den Lynnfields die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt und ist auf Dual-Channel zurückgewechselt.
Ganz zu schweigen von SLI-/Crossfire-Systemen (Also Systemen mit 2 oder mehr Grafikkarten). Die bringen gerade im Niedrigpreissektor überhaupt nichts, da es meist zu einem niedrigeren Gesamtpreis eine Karte gibt, die schneller ist als der Verbund. Eigentlich lohnt sich sowas nur für Enthusiasten, die zu viel Geld zur Verfügung haben und sich für die ultimative Leistung ein Quad-CF mit 4 HD5870 oder demnächst ein 3-Way-SLI mit der kommenden GTX380 aufbauen. Als Normaluser lohnt sich ein solches System aber keinesfalls.



Star123 schrieb:


> 8 GB, wofür? Wenn es auch "LOCKER" 4 bzw 2 tuen.


Bei 2 würde ich nicht unterschreiben. Die kann man durchaus auslasten, erst mit 4 ist man für alle Eventualitäten gerüstet



> Du bist auf ein 64 Bit System gebunden!
> Wenn du keine sehr aufwendigen Programm benutzt (ala Viedo´s schneiden usw) lohnt es sich nicht.
> Du hast große ausgaben.


Daran sehe ich nichts schlechtes. Die 64-Bit-Systeme sind ausgereift, schnell und abwärtskompatibel, was sie definitiv attraktiver macht als 32-Bit-Systeme. Ausserdem basieren alle aktuellen Prozessoren auf 64 Bit...warum also ein Rennpferd halten, wenn der Jockey nur für Eselrennen taugt? ;D



> Und warum keine 2 Grafikkarten?
> 
> Aus dem Grund, da 2 GUTE! Grafikkarten sehr sehr teuer sind und so wie unsere technik sich entwickelt, gibt es bald eine Karte die doppelt so schnell ist. Also kauft man sich 1 gute und spielt mit dieser einer Zeit lang, bis sie wieder alt ist und man holt sich die aktuelle.


Kann man so auch nicht sagen. Die HD5870 ist minimal langsamer als eine GTX295 aus der alten Generation, eine Verdoppelung der Leistung binnen einer Generation ist richtiggehend unmöglich...aber wie schon erwähnt gibt es mehrere Aspekte, die gegen ein SLI-/CF-System sprechen:
1. Mit schwachen Grafikkarten lohnt es sich nicht (s.o.)
2. Der Leistungszuwachs beträgt MAXIMAL 60%, meistens zwischen 20 und 40%, da kaum Spiele auf Multi-GPU-Systeme optimiert sind
3. Die Treiber sind immer noch nicht vollkommen ausgereift - es kann zu Mikrorucklern kommen



Palatschinkn schrieb:


> ja aber WIn Xp reicht voll aus zum Spielen. Läuft im prinzip genau so wie Win7.


Aber wieso nicht auf ein neues Betriebssystem umsatteln, das sauber läuft, gut aussieht, schnell ist und einfach viel, viel komfortabler und sicherer ist als Windows XP? ;D



> Ps: 2 Graka ist echt verschwändung kauf dir lieber eine gute ATI oder NVIDIA. Arbeitsspeicher reichen 3 GB locker aus.


Das mit dem RAM kann man so auch nicht unterschreiben. 3GB reichen für die meisten Anwendungen aus, stoßen aber auch recht schnell an ihre Grenzen und sind sicher nicht zukunftssicher. Für einen Käufer von Nehalems (Core i7) kann das eine kostengünstige Übergangslösung sein, aber bei Dual Channel-Systemen ist es Unsinn, 3GB zu verbauen


Ich schreib schon wieder so viel o.0
Wuhu, es wurde verschoben ^-^


----------



## Klos1 (2. November 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> ja aber WIn Xp reicht voll aus zum Spielen. Läuft im prinzip genau so wie Win7.



Sehe ich anders. Wenn ich eine DirectX10-fähige Graka habe und Spiele, die es nutzen, was will ich dann mit XP?

Und @8GB-Ram: 32bit-Prozesso können nur 2 GB-Ram nutzen. Bei einem 32bit-OS ist der Speicher sowieso virtuell unterteilt in 2 GB Kernel-Speicher und 2 GB User-Speicher.
Kann man in der boot.ini umstellen, ich weiß, sollte man aber lassen. Auf jedenfall bekommt hier im Normalfall eine Anwendung max. 2 GB Ram. Punkt!

Bei einen 64bit-OS gibt es zwar die virtuelle Aufteilung nicht mehr, jedoch bekommt ein 32bit-Prozess auch nur 2 GB Ram ab. Das hat programmiertechnische Gründe. Durch setzen des LAA-Flags können maximal 4 GB benutzt werden. Ist aber normal nicht gesetzt. Wobei man das natürlich auch selbst machen kann. Ob sich das Spiel dann dennoch mehr Ram holt ist aber immer noch die andere Frage.

Und ansonsten profitieren nur native 64bit-Prozesse von mehr Ram. Wieviel Spiele gibt es da? Mmh...mir fällt immo nur Crysis ein, von dem es eine 64bit-Version gibt. Man kann sie auf jedenfall bestimmt an einer Hand abzählen.

8 GB sind also interessant für absolute Task-Messies oder für Leute, die komplexe 64bit-Software am laufen haben. Irgendwelches Bild-/Videobearbeitungszeug.
Für nen Zocker immo komplett für den Hugo und sonst garnichts.

Ich glaub, daß pinne ich demnächst irgendwo hin, weil immer wieder im wöchentlichen Rythmus ein anderer auf die Idee kommt, daß 8 GB Ram absolute Pflicht sind.

Und @TE: Kauf dir doch keinen solchen Schrott. Wenn es nur für Wow sein soll, dann muss da sowas rein: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a429808.html
Und als Graka würde ich eine 4770 für ca. 80 Euro nehmen. Für 500 Euro insgesamt kann man da schöne Rechner zusammenstellen.


----------



## Hirmotessa (2. November 2009)

Das System ist es:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewIt...em=180425742459

Ein Spottpreis. Was konnte ich da falsch machen? Selbst wenn sich das Teil in 4 Jahren vollkommen überholt hat, habe ich somit nur etwa 70 EUR im Jahr für einen Rechner ausgegeben, selbst wenn das in zwei Jahren passiert bin ich mit 135 EUR pro Jahr immernoch gut dabei. Nachdem ich einige Male nach dem Budget gefragt worden bin:

Ich bin 31 Jahre alt und hab es bei einem Heimcomputer nicht mehr nötig auf den Cent zu schauen... eigentlich... was ich aber bin: Ein Sparbrenner, wie er im Buche steht. Es lebe mein 19''- Röhrenmonitor. Was 10 Jahre läuft, läuft auch 10 weitere ohne Probleme.^^

Naja, der Preis scheint eher eine der ersten Auswirkungen der beginnenden Absatzflaute zu sein, die gerade in dieser Branche jetzt in der Vorvorweihnachtszeit noch verstärkt wird (Warum sich jetzt einen Rechner kaufen, den man vllt. auch geschenkt bekommt?). Aber das ist nur so eine Theorie, denn immerhin fehlt dem lieben Ding auch jegliche Peripherie.

Ich danke Euch für das interessante Streitgespräch und die vielen Ratschläge. Macht Euch keinen so großen Kopf um Eure Rechner, Cataclysm läuft auf den meisten, auf denen auch WotLK gelaufen ist (sagte der Mann von Blizz).


----------



## Animalm4st3r (2. November 2009)

Die von Blizz haben auch behauptet das Woltk auf den rechner flüssig läuft auf denen BC und Classic lief aaaaaber das ist ja bei weitem nicht sooo


----------



## Rethelion (2. November 2009)

Hirmotessa schrieb:


> Das System ist es:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewIt...em=180425742459
> 
> Ein Spottpreis. Was konnte ich da falsch machen? Selbst wenn sich das Teil in 4 Jahren vollkommen überholt hat, habe ich somit nur etwa 70 EUR im Jahr für einen Rechner ausgegeben, selbst wenn das in zwei Jahren passiert bin ich mit 135 EUR pro Jahr immernoch gut dabei. Nachdem ich einige Male nach dem Budget gefragt worden bin:



Es dauert keine 4Jahre bis der obige PC überholt ist^^
Ok die CPU ist noch relativ neu, jedoch würde ich die Grafikkarte in die untere Office-Ebene einordnen. Und die ist zum Spielen einfach nicht geeignet.
Klar wenn du nur einen einfachen Rechner suchst, der nur seine Aufgaben erledigt, dann kannst du zu einem solchem greifen. Aber ein Spielerechner sieht anders aus, und welcher Spieler giebt sich mit den niedrigsten Einstellungen in WoW zufrieden?
Und Cataclysm wird auch laufen, aber wie halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirmotessa (2. November 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Es dauert keine 4Jahre bis der obige PC überholt ist^^
> Ok die CPU ist noch relativ neu, jedoch würde ich die Grafikkarte in die untere Office-Ebene einordnen. Und die ist zum Spielen einfach nicht geeignet.
> Klar wenn du nur einen einfachen Rechner suchst, der nur seine Aufgaben erledigt, dann kannst du zu einem solchem greifen. Aber ein Spielerechner sieht anders aus, und welcher Spieler giebt sich mit den niedrigsten Einstellungen in WoW zufrieden?
> Und Cataclysm wird auch laufen, aber wie halt
> ...



Tja, was schreibt man nun:

1. Rechtschreibung

2. Lies erstmal alle meine Posts, dann gib Deinen Senf dazu... die Graka kommt raus.


----------



## Klos1 (2. November 2009)

Hirmotessa schrieb:


> Ich danke Euch für das interessante Streitgespräch und die vielen Ratschläge. Macht Euch keinen so großen Kopf um Eure Rechner, Cataclysm läuft auf den meisten, auf denen auch WotLK gelaufen ist (sagte der Mann von Blizz).



Da mach ich mir keinen Kopf mit meiner Maschine. Allerdings kommt mir das eh nicht auf die Platte außer es gibt wirklich grundlegende PvP-Änderungen, so daß man endlich mal von PvP-Content reden kann.


----------



## s0re (2. November 2009)

Also ich würd dir folgendes empfehlen:




Prozessor:

Intel Core i7 920

Mainboard:

Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD3R

Grafikkarte:

Asus GTX-275

Arbeitsspeicher:

GeIL Black Dragon 2x2GB Kit

Das sollte für die nächsten paar Jahre WoW eigentlich reichen, und wenn nicht hast du so ein relativ zukunffähiges Set=P

Schaus dir mal an.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (2. November 2009)

Zukunftssicher+PC=Nicht Vereinbar!


----------



## Independent (3. November 2009)

Es gibt keine zukunftssicheren PC`s! Die schnellste Hardware kann nur aktuelle Titel in höchsten Auflösungen flüssig wiedergeben.


----------



## Klos1 (3. November 2009)

s0re schrieb:


> Also ich würd dir folgendes empfehlen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du empfiehlst jemanden, der für 250 Euro einen Rechner bei Ebay kauft einen 920er Nehalem? Er sagte doch, er ist ein Sparfuchs. Wer am liebsten 20 Jahre seinen Röhrenmonitor verwendet und dabei nicht mal an seine Augen denkt, die dadurch definitiv mehr in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden, als mit einen neuen Flachbildschirm, der kauft sich bestimmt keinen Nehalem. :=)

@TE: Das mit dem Röhrenbildschirm ist nicht als Angriff zu verstehen, nur meine Meinung. Alte Röhrenmonitore gehen deutlich mehr auf die Augen. Von dem her sparst du da mal so richtig am falschen Ende.


----------



## Kyragan (3. November 2009)

Hirmotessa schrieb:


> Das System ist es:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewIt...em=180425742459
> 
> ...


2 Jahre? Der PC ist jetzt schon veraltet.
Die 9500er Radeon ist mittlerweile 4 Jahre alt, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.
Einige der aktuellen Spiele werden auf dem Ding grade so mit Low-Details laufen. 
Wer dafür, auch wenns für nen komplett PC noch so wenig ist, Geld ausgibt hat leider so viel Ahnung von PCs wie der durchschnittliche Media-Markt-Verkäufer. Keine.


----------



## TaroEld (3. November 2009)

Man merkt sofort dass der Thread als erstes im WoW-Forum stand. Halbwissen und rumgeflame wo man nur hinblickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirmotessa (3. November 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> 2 Jahre? Der PC ist jetzt schon veraltet.
> Die 9500er Radeon ist mittlerweile 4 Jahre alt, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.
> Einige der aktuellen Spiele werden auf dem Ding grade so mit Low-Details laufen.
> Wer dafür, auch wenns für nen komplett PC noch so wenig ist, Geld ausgibt hat leider so viel Ahnung von PCs wie der durchschnittliche Media-Markt-Verkäufer. Keine.



Und noch einmal... die Graka kommt raus. Lesen, denken, posten.

So, nun noch mal ein dickes Danke an all jene, die sich immer die neuesten Geräte zu vollkommen überhöhten Preisen kaufen (anstatt sich vor dem Kauf zu überlegen, was man eigentlich wirklich braucht um die aktuellen Anwendungen drauf laufen zu lassen... wieviel Geld man da in den Wind pustet bekommt man durch nen Dreisatz raus, der Ansatz steht oben):

Ihr seid diejenigen, die die Forschung finanzieren. Ohne Euch gäbe es keine Veränderung auf dem Segment der Informationstechnologie. Ja, und ich muss eingestehen, wir Käufer von etwas älterer Hardware sind da natürlich die lachenden Dritten. Ohne Käufer neuester Hardware gäbe es keine Veraltung und somit gäbe es keinen Preisverfall, worauf wir uns ja freuen.

So, Rechner kann sich jeder kaufen welchen er/sie will. Ich fands witzig hier mal wieder ein paar Kiddies auf die Palme zu bringen. Verdient mal Euer eigenes Geld (so richtig, also, dass man davon leben muss), dann kennt ihr auch den Wert des Geldes und wie hart es verdient ist (geht in erster Linie an Kyragan).

Ich bin auf jeden Fall raus.


----------



## Rethelion (3. November 2009)

Ok das mit der Grafikkarte hatte ich überlesen, aber dann frag ich mich eh warum du den PC kaufen willst. Bei dem Gerät von Ebay ist bis auf den Prozessor keine wirklich gute Hardware verbaut; und das mein ich jetzt nicht bezogen auf die Leistung sondern wegen der Qualität.
Du willst ja die Grafikkarte austauschen, da hätte ich schonmal Angst, dass das Netzteil überfordert ist, da LC-Power nicht gerade zu den Verlässlichsten gehört. Und je nach Grafikkarte kann es sich schonmal verabschieden.
Und es steht auch nicht dabei welches Mainboard geliefert wird, also können die auch irgendein billiges Modell verbauen. (weiss jemand ob es den Nvidia 630i überhaupt für AMD gibt? Ich find da nichts)

Aber letzten Endes hängt es nur von dir ab und ob du mit dem Gelieferten zufrieden bist.
Es hat ja jeder andere Anforderungen, und hier finden sich halt größtenteils Spieler oder Technikbegeisterte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Kyragan: Du hast dich verlesen, da wird eine Geforce verbaut ^^


----------



## SimonXXL (4. November 2009)

Wenn du schon 4x 2,6 GhZ hast brauchst du mind. 6-8gig ram. Weil 4 gig ram niemals die kompletten 4x 2,6 GhZ ausreizen können. Und was kosten schon 2 gig ram, also da würde ich auf keinen fall geizen.


----------



## painschkes (4. November 2009)

_Was ist das denn für ein Schwachsinn?_


----------



## Resch (4. November 2009)

CypherGirl schrieb:


> Vielen Dank.
> 
> x
> CypherG.




Pls link erneuern, auch sehn will^^ Bei mir kann er den link net finden wenn ich druf drück


----------



## Ogil (4. November 2009)

SimonXXL schrieb:


> Wenn du schon 4x 2,6 GhZ hast brauchst du mind. 6-8gig ram. Weil 4 gig ram niemals die kompletten 4x 2,6 GhZ ausreizen können. Und was kosten schon 2 gig ram, also da würde ich auf keinen fall geizen.


Sure Kid - und der Monitor mit schwarzem Gehaeuse macht bessere Bilder und die roten Kabel sind fuer hohe Uebertragungsraten. Weiss ja jeder der die Technik-Seite der Bummi aufmerksam liest.


----------



## Klos1 (4. November 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders. Wenn ich eine DirectX10-fähige Graka habe und Spiele, die es nutzen, was will ich dann mit XP?
> 
> Und @8GB-Ram: 32bit-Prozesso können nur 2 GB-Ram nutzen. Bei einem 32bit-OS ist der Speicher sowieso virtuell unterteilt in 2 GB Kernel-Speicher und 2 GB User-Speicher.
> Kann man in der boot.ini umstellen, ich weiß, sollte man aber lassen. Auf jedenfall bekommt hier im Normalfall eine Anwendung max. 2 GB Ram. Punkt!
> ...






SimonXXL schrieb:


> Wenn du schon 4x 2,6 GhZ hast brauchst du mind. 6-8gig ram. Weil 4 gig ram niemals die kompletten 4x 2,6 GhZ ausreizen können. Und was kosten schon 2 gig ram, also da würde ich auf keinen fall geizen.



Grr...schau mal, was ich oben geschrieben habe.


----------

